# Plant ID please



## manojprabakar (Mar 20, 2008)

Can you please ID this plant? I have been looking it up online but in vain.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=147&category=family&spec=Acanthaceae

How's that?


----------

